# AC 314h electric lift actuator capacity



## chuckinnc (Dec 9, 2015)

I took the 12v actuator off my old 314h that set in the field for years and amazingly it works great, however I need to know the lift
capacity or model number/maker of this so I can look it up. The actuator only has about a 6" stroke but thru levers it lifts a longer
range so I need to the actual lift before I re purpose it to my atvs diy 3 point system.


----------

